# Watch spotting in the Gulf



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Just wondered if anyone had recognised any of the watches being worn by soldiers in the Gulf? There has been a few photos but i'm not up on military watches.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Noticed a couple of G-shocks


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

As Griff........

G.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Almost positive I saw an SMP on a Brit officer last night


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

yeah, I saw that SMP too (blue bezel, metal bracelet) , on the guy who was handing bullets out of a car.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh Dear


----------

